# New Wood Shrimp procedure



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got a new wood shrimp, any special procedure in the quarantine tank? Any general med / salt / etc... for killing bacteria before puting in main tank? How long to qurantine?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

don't worry about meds etc... just keep them in a bare tank and keep an eye on them.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

most meds for fish will kill a shrimp, shrimps can't get the same deseases as fish, just look at your shrimp since it's wild caught it might have a intestine white worm if not you can just throw them in the tank.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

How do i know if the shrimp has white worm. Can i simply do Prazi Pond Plus treatment, i think that takes care of worms (it does for fish anyways)


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

any meds will harm the little guy even dewormers.

If I were you, I'd put him in a bucket with some water, and some plants for a few days, then acclimate then add.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Check for white spots that are symtons of ick. To check for intestine worm, check the poop, if it's a long string with gaps of transparent section in between, then you have intestine worm.
I would not treat a wood shrimp with med. Wood shrimps are extremely sensitive to med.
When transfering to any tank. Make sure you slowly acclimatize them to the new tank. They can die easily from the shock.
As for care, make sure you have lots of little micro critters and algae spores in the tank. Signs that you don't have sufficient food, the shrimps walks around gropping the floor or clings to the filter intake.
Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

